# Win a Panga



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you haven't joined do it today!

Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

It will be mine, all mine.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

NOT SO FAST CR!!!! 
We got a few tickets last week @ West Marine  Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

> NOT SO FAST CR!!!!
> We got a few tickets last week @ West Marine  Dave



Sorry you wasted your money. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Tell you what. I'll take you for a ride when I get her.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > NOT SO FAST CR!!!!
> > We got a few tickets last week @ West Marine   Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Your lucky you can even spell "Panda", oops I mean "Panga"!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I am taking that piece of sweetness home, she'll go nicely right next to my SK.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

> I am taking that piece of sweetness home, she'll go nicely right next to my SK.....



Dean,

Did you get a phone call? Drawing was over 1/2 hour ago and they haven't called me yet. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

!!!!!! I WON THE BOAT!!!!!!!! HOLY SH*T


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> !!!!!! I WON THE BOAT!!!!!!!! HOLY SH*T


THey posted the name at the site and it did not read Sumo King, That is what SK stands for right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

> !!!!!! I WON THE BOAT!!!!!!!! HOLY SH*T



[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

04/01/08
;D
I do wish I had won it tho....


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

[smiley=moon.gif] [smiley=stfu2.gif]




> > !!!!!! I WON THE BOAT!!!!!!!! HOLY SH*T
> 
> 
> THey posted the name at the site and it did not read Sumo King,  That is what SK stands for right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, maybe I can still win the Panda ;D ;D


----------

